# Wing Wavers



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Has anyone had a chance to try the Wing Wavers sold by Cabela's? They look like they might be a good idea. I know we sure could use some movement in the spread, particularly on these bright, fairly calm days we've been having lately. The birds seem to just hang out there at 100 yds. or so, they don't flare, but won't commit either. Any comment? Other ideas? Thanks in advance for any replies. I have a lot of respect for the amount of knowledge shown by all you regular forum participants. Burl


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

man am i glad you posted about this because I was going to myself....i would like to get one but need some feedback on it to see if it works. I know it would add movement but I think that when your not pullin the string and the wings are in the air...wouldnt that spook the geese??? TIPS GUYS....PLEASE!!! :beer:


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

I might be able to get some footage on these things this weekend. Joe the owner of wing wavers is staying at my mother-in-laws lodge this weekend. They are going to film a late season goose hunt promoting their wing wavers. If anyone is interested in this let me know.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

really interested...would it cost anything or what...i would like to see it to see how they work!!!! :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Warden, if you get some good footage, maybe you could set something up with Chris in the members area? Looking forward to it! Burl


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Let me try and make some contacts today and tomorrow and I will let you know. I am thinking I will not be able to hunt with Joe, but we have his cell number. I would guess after their hunt I might be able to come out to their spread and take some footage. I am not sure if this is what you are looking for though. I would imagine you would like to see the birds reactions and how he uses these decoys while on a hunt, correct.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Yes, seeing the decoy's in action would be what I was looking for. Maybe you could ask Joe where he might be using the footage he takes. I imagine they'll want to get it out to the public in some way or another. Do you know if they have a website? Burl


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

http://www.wingwavers.com/main.htm

Hope this helps you out.. I will let you know my plans tomorrow.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeh post up on some info I am interested how they preform in the feild.

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Joes plans have changed and will not be in the area I thought he was going to be in. Which is weird as there are numerous birds in that area. I will find out if he has any releases as far as video goes. Might be able to get a copy of some footage though.


----------

